# Story...working progress...



## MyHorsesLucyAndSonny (Aug 4, 2014)

I stood there in the rain,petting and talking to Lucy. After what seemed like moments, mom called."Hyacinth! Time to come in,you've been out there for hours!" I kissed Lucy on her forehead."Ill be back later." I said. I opened the round pen gate and let her out in the pasture then walked up to the house.


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

Is there more if so I want to here it please
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

